# Problème DHCP



## Clo 13 (27 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, voici mon problème : 

je suis étudiante dans une résidence privée munie de la connexion ethernet wifirst (pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas c'est un fournisseur internet en contrat avec les résidences étudiantes ). Je possède un mac OX 10.6.8. Cela fait trois semaines que je suis installée, au début la connexion était normale, un jour je n'ai plus eu de connexion, j'ai appelé le service client on m'a dit de renouveler le bail DHCP. Ce que j'ai fait et la connexion est revenue.  Cela fait 1semaine que dès que j'allume mon ordi, plus d'internet et je suis de nouveau obligée de refaire la manip' ( préférence système, renouveler le bail, éteindre et rallumer l'ordi ) cela devient assez pénible surtout que j'ai de plus en plus de mal à obtenir la connexion et dois renouveler le bail plusieurs fois. J'ai rappelé le service client  et on m'a dis que cela devait être un problème avec le mac, est ce un problème avec la machine ? dans ce cas c'est un peu embêtant car j'en ai besoin pour travailler et aucun app store à des km à la ronde. Ou juste un problème de données à rentrer dans le système réseau, comme je le pense mais personne au service client n'est capable de m'aider ....

merci  d'avance de vos réponses !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 à priori, compte tenu de ce que tu décris, le problème ne vient pas de ton ordi.

Toutefois précise STP si tu es connectée par Ethernet (câble) ou par wifi.

Je pourrai te proposer un moyen de contourner le problème : pour cela il faut que, quand tu es connectée avec accès à Internet, tu relèves :

- l'adresse IP de l'ordinateur
- masque de sous réseau
- l'adresse du routeur
- serveur DNS,

 et les donne ici.

Elles apparaissent sur la fenêtre préf système / réseau.


----------



## Clo 13 (27 Septembre 2012)

je suis sur Ethernet, 

l'IP est 10.188.250.238
sous réseau : 255.255.0.0
routeur 10.188.0.1 ( même ref pour le serveur DNS )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Très bien.

Ce que je te propose, c'est de créer une connexion en IP fixe, c'est à dire que l'adresse IP de l'ordinateur sera fixée par toi, et non pas par le routeur dont tu dépends.

Tu vas tester cette solution et voir ce que ça donne.

Voilà comment faire : 

1. va dans préf.syst / réseau.

En face de "Configuration", clique sur la petite flêche à droite, et choisis "modifier les configurations".

Clique sur le "+", et crée une connexion baptisée "IP fixe".
Clique sur terminé.

2. Va dans "avancé", onglet TCP/IP, et remplis comme ça :
(vérifie que le sous réseau est bien 255.255.0.0, ou 255.255.255.0)





Puis onglet DNS :





Fais OK, puis Appliquer.

Vérifie que tu as bien accès à Internet comme ça, ensuite je te donnerai des infos complémentaires.


----------



## Clo 13 (27 Septembre 2012)

C'est bon, j'ai fais la manip' et j'ai toujours internet


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Parfait.

Voilà comment ça fonctionne : le routeur, 10.188.0.1, attribue une adresse IP à chaque ordinateur qui se connecte.
(c'est la fonction de son serveur DHCP).

Toutes ces adresses commencent par 10.188.0 :

10.188.0.2
10.188.0.3
10.188.0.4
.
.
10.188.0.238,
.
.
jusqu'à : 10.188.0.254 ou 255.

Pour chaque ordinateur, cette adresse est réservée pour un certain temps, c'est la durée du "bail DHCP".
Si l'ordinateur se déconnecte et se reconnecte dans la durée du bail, il retrouve la même adresse.
Si le bail a expiré, il aura une autre adresse.

On ne connait pas la durée du bail de ton routeur (peu importe).

Quand tu t'es connectée, le routeur t'a attribué : 238.
Cette adresse étant disponible pour toi pour la durée du bail, tu as pu l'utiliser en IP fixe et ça marche.

Il peut arriver quand tu te connecteras demain (le bail aura expiré), que l'adresse 238 soit attribuée à un autre ordi.
Auquel cas tu auras un message d'erreur te disant qu'il y a un problème d'adresse IP.

Pour essayer d'éviter ça, je te propose de modifier ta configuration en remplaçant 238 par 252 ou 253.
Fais "appliquer".

Normalement, en te plaçant tout au bout de la liste d'attribution d'adresse, elle ne devrait jamais être attribuée et tu devrais être tranquille.
Comme c'est toi qui fixe l'adresse IP, et non plus le routeur, tu ne dépend plus des aléas d'attribution d'adresse IP que tu as décris dans ton premier message.

Si jamais avec cette adresse 10.188.0.253 tu avais un message d'erreur alors tu vas dans préf syst / réseau, et en face de Configuration tu cliques sur la flèche et tu choisis "automatique", comme avant.
Dans ce cas c'est le routeur qui t'attribuera une adresse IP, comme d'habitude.

Grâce à ce choix de "configuration" tu peux à tout moment basculer de Automatique à IP Fixe et inversement.
(pense à faire "Appliquer" à chaque fois).


----------



## Clo 13 (27 Septembre 2012)

Merci de ces explications, ça fonctionne, mais que dois-je faire avec le réseau Ethernet de base ( tjrs avec l'adresse finissant par 238) je le désactive ( je ne sais pas si c'est possible ), je change le 238 ? ou je le laisse ainsi ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Dans la fenêtre Préf syst / réseau, tu as en haut  : "Configuration" qui te permet de choisir soit "Automatique", soit "IP fixe".

(automatique = configurer IPV4 : via DHCP
IP fixe = configurer IPV4 : manuellement)

Puisque ça marche avec IP fixe, reste dessus, mais sous "configurer IPV4 manuellement", modifie l'adresse IP de 10.188.250.238 en 10.188.250.*253*

Fais "Appliquer".

Donc tu ne désactives rien (il n'y a rien à désactiver).

Tant que ça marche sur IP fixe, tu restes dessus.
Si jamais ça coince (message d'erreur concernant IP), tu repasses sur "Automatique".

Important : pour te connecter (en wifi ou en Ethernet) en dehors de la résidence, tu dois obligatoirement être sur "Automatique".
La configuration "IP fixe" ne convient QUE à le connexion au routeur de la résidence.


----------



## Clo 13 (27 Septembre 2012)

Oké merci bien ! je verrai demain en allumant mon ordi si ça marche !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Ok, reviens dire si ça fonctionne ou non.

A plus tard


----------



## Clo 13 (28 Septembre 2012)

en me reconnectant ce matin pour vérifier si ça marchait, je n'avais pas internet avec l'ip finissant pas 252, j'ai donc renouvelé le bail en automatique et j'ai encore l'IP finissant par 238, je devrais peut être rester sur celui là en ip fixe ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h01 ----------

Bon je viens de refaire un essais, j'ai éteint l'ordi et je l'ai rallumé, là ça marche avec l'adresse fixe  252, et la connexion de base n'a pas d'IP. Mais bon j'ai éteint l'ordi dans les quelques minutes après avoir réussis à avoir internet, alors j'espère qu'en le rallumant cet après midi après les cours je n'aurai pas de problème.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2012)

Quand tu es connectée avec "IP fixe", il est normal que, si tu cliques sur configuration "Automatique", il n'y ait pas d'adresse IP.

L'ordinateur ne peut pas avoir 2 adresses IP simultanément.

Mais si tu cliques sur "Appliquer", et que tu attends (ça peut prendre jusqu'à 30 secondes) tu vas voir l'adresse IP apparaitre, ainsi que sous-réseau, routeur et DNS, et tu seras connectée.

Quand tu passes de IP fixe à Automatique ou inversement, il y a déconnexion puis reconnexion, donc une coupure d'Internet.

Encore une fois, quand tu passes de Ip fixe à Automatique (+ "Appliquer") il faut du temps pour que l'adresse IP apparaisse.

Quant au fait que tu aies retrouvé 238 ce matin, en automatique, c'est parce que ton "bail" d'hier soir n'avait pas expiré.


----------



## Clo 13 (28 Septembre 2012)

Je viens d'allumer mon ordi, l'IP fixe n'a pas fonctionné, j'ai dû renouveler le bail DHCP, l'éteindre et le rallumer encore... :s


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2012)

Ca m'étonne très fort que ça ne marche pas en IP fixe.

Quand tu te mets en Automatique, il faut faire "Appliquer" et attendre d'avoir une adresse IP.
(jusqu'à 30 sec).

Quand tu fais "renouveler le bail DHCP", c'est pour demander au routeur de t'attribuer à nouveau une adresse IP, tu n'as pas du tout à redémarrer l'ordi pour ça.

Maintenant que tu es connectée en Auto, essaie à nouveau en IP fixe, ça doit marcher (sauf si l'adresse IP est occupée par un autre ordinateur) et te donner une connexion stable.

(aucune modif de configuration réseau ne demande de redémarrer l'ordi).


----------



## Clo 13 (28 Septembre 2012)

Quand j'allume l'ordi il est sur l' IP fixe, pas sur l'automatique, et ça ne marche pas, il ne fonctionne que lorsque je repasse sur l'automatique, je renouvèle le bail et je switch  de nouveau sur l'ip fixe. Mais quand je renouvèle le bail je n'ai internet que si j'éteint et rallume l'ordi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2012)

L'utilisation normale de ce genre de connexion Internet (résidences étudiantes, Hotspots) se fait en automatique (via DHCP), normalement tu n'as rien à faire pour te connecter.

A mon avis, si en Automatique, même en attendant 30 sec, tu n'obtiens pas d'adresse IP, c'est que le routeur a un problème.

Tu devrais contacter les responsables de la résidence et leur expliquer ce qui se passe.

Autre chose : puisque tu es connectée par câble Ethernet, teste avec un autre câble.


----------



## Clo 13 (28 Septembre 2012)

Oké je vais en parler à la responsable, la prochaine fois j'essaie avec mon 2eme câble


----------

